# yesterdays swarm



## jadebees (May 9, 2013)

I had a swarm hanging around here for 3 days, robbing my hives, and trying to get into a hive. All my bees were angry, and would fly out just looking for someone to sting. That was me, BTW. This is typical africanized bee behavior. Also, they are what swarms around here in October. I finally caught them, shook them into a cardboard box, fished around in the cluster till i found and crushed that queen. Immediately, they were put into a hive box and combined with a good hive. It's the only use I have for an Oct. 11 swarm.


----------



## Slow Drone (Apr 19, 2014)

Smart move on your part.


----------



## drlonzo (Apr 15, 2014)

Interesting concept. Once combined, do they act differently?


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Do they ever kill the resident queen after you combine? I've read in "Swarm Essentials" that AHBs will take over EHB (usually small or weak hives)hives by infiltrating the hive and killing the resident queen, letting the AHB queen become the new queen.


----------

